# Starting Problems



## Exile84 (Jul 31, 2006)

:newbie: Hello, I am having a problem, I have a 1986 300zx turbo. I replaceed the engine wiring harness, and now, all it will do is crank, but won't start. On the dash the security lights keeps blinking. Does anyone know what could be the problem? Or how to reset the security....thanks for the help


----------



## jonathancschaefer (Feb 27, 2006)

Double check the fuel pump wiring.


----------

